# Trying to figure out vertical for 3x3 Tent



## sunny747 (Nov 18, 2015)

Been doing a lot of reading on vert and watching videos. I just have 3x3x6 tent and a 400w HID. Last grow I got around 250 Grams. 

I am thinking of just hanging a bulb in the center and training the plant to a trellis that is stuck into each pot. This would allow me to still move the plants around. Theoretically I should get better light coverage and better use of space than with a regular horizontal scrog. 

Two questions:
*Do I want to top the plants at some point to encourage side branching?*

*Is it a decent idea to just stick the trellis near the back of the pot and tie down branches as they grow so that I have a flat yet vertical canopy? *

I'm thinking of 3 ft plants. Something like the pvc privacy trellis from HD just stuck inside the pot seems like it would do the job.

I could likely fit 4-6 plants in 3 gal pots in the tent..

Thanks for any help.

Example.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 18, 2015)

you got it. 
*Do I want to top the plants at some point to encourage side branching?*
You can, I would let the clone get 6 side branches and then top it. but i wouldnt do more then once. In veg i cut the entire backside of the plant off. the left and right side branches i train horizontally into my screen then up the outside edges. and the front and top of plant gets spread out in the middle of my screen. However I have always had the screen between the bulb and the plant rather then plant between bulb and screen. my room is 8x8 so doing it like this lets me walk around the outside of the plants and pull them back through.

They way your talking will also work. A lot of people buy orange netting from home depot and then tie it up inside the tent. From there you can pull stuff back and tie it to the netting. Your biggest challenge imo will be getting 3 ft plants in 3 gallon buckets. Thats going to be a lot of nutes or a strong supersoil. In your shoes id run 4 plants in at least 5 gallon if not 7 gallon pots. you have a solid 4 ft of height you can do. Figure your going to have at least 6-8 inches of stem on the bottom of the plant. So almost a 5 ft tall plant from soil to top. 12 inches of pot or so. Fill that tent out. Ive seen some solid 400w vert grows like your doing do very well. YMMV


----------



## sunny747 (Nov 19, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> you got it.
> *Do I want to top the plants at some point to encourage side branching?*
> You can, I would let the clone get 6 side branches and then top it. but i wouldnt do more then once. In veg i cut the entire backside of the plant off. the left and right side branches i train horizontally into my screen then up the outside edges. and the front and top of plant gets spread out in the middle of my screen. However I have always had the screen between the bulb and the plant rather then plant between bulb and screen. my room is 8x8 so doing it like this lets me walk around the outside of the plants and pull them back through.
> 
> They way your talking will also work. A lot of people buy orange netting from home depot and then tie it up inside the tent. From there you can pull stuff back and tie it to the netting. Your biggest challenge imo will be getting 3 ft plants in 3 gallon buckets. Thats going to be a lot of nutes or a strong supersoil. In your shoes id run 4 plants in at least 5 gallon if not 7 gallon pots. you have a solid 4 ft of height you can do. Figure your going to have at least 6-8 inches of stem on the bottom of the plant. So almost a 5 ft tall plant from soil to top. 12 inches of pot or so. Fill that tent out. Ive seen some solid 400w vert grows like your doing do very well. YMMV


Thanks so much m4.. Very helpful.

Yea, I was wondering if people trimmed the back sides. Makes since. I think most of the growth will tend to grow towards the light, nut anything on the back can be trimmed.

How about the light? Right now I have an air cooled hood. Do I disassemble that, or just go to the hydro store and tell them I need a bulb and socket that hang vertical?


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 19, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009I52BK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 
^this is all you need


----------

